# Vintage Schwinn Black Phantom no handle bars and no seat



## tomsjack (Apr 22, 2021)

Vintage Schwinn Black Phantom no handle bars and no seat On Ebay

https://www.ebay.com/itm/154423728266?


----------



## tacochris (Apr 22, 2021)

Bit too high for what's there.  Im guessing around a 55 model considering the fork pivot bolt is still behind the fork legs.  Considering the cost of the seat and tank Ide say around 350 for whats left....maybe 400 but probably not


----------



## phantom (Apr 22, 2021)

I think what is there would individually part out easily for the $650 opener.


----------



## BFGforme (Apr 22, 2021)

Wrong, repainted fenders... it does have forebrake tho


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 22, 2021)

Total repaint by the famous Van Douche. He was great at painting over chrome and perfected that art. Just look at those fenders!


----------



## Puruconm (Apr 25, 2021)

Nobody mention the Drum Brake and the fork
Huuuum ?


----------



## BFGforme (Apr 25, 2021)

Puruconm said:


> Nobody mention the Drum Brake and the fork
> Huuuum ?



Um, yes I did above, days ago....


----------



## tacochris (Apr 28, 2021)

Ok so this thing has 2 bids already at 660.  Feeling pretty good about the ones I have now...haha


----------



## tim elder (Apr 28, 2021)

S-2's with drum brake and 3 speed.
Locking springer.
Pretty straight fender set with light.
Very nice deluxe pedals.
Frame with chainguard.
The money is there especially if it is local, I have seen poop sell for alot more.


----------



## phantom (Apr 28, 2021)

phantom said:


> I think what is there would individually part out easily for the $650 opener.



Someone agreed with me.


----------



## sworley (Apr 30, 2021)

It was back up briefly last night at $740 buy it now. Free shipping was nice. 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/154433345658?campid=5335809022


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Apr 30, 2021)

sworley said:


> It was back up briefly last night at $740 buy it now. Free shipping was nice.
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/154433345658?campid=5335809022




It's sold


----------

